# Anyone know how to "tip"  a goat's horns?



## jodief100 (Apr 14, 2012)

One of my 4-H customers asked my how is the best way to tip the horns.  Goats do not need to be dehorned in Boone County but they do need to be tipped.  I told him I wasn't sure but I would ask.  

Any ideas?


----------



## RPC (Apr 14, 2012)

I would just use a rasp and file down the points if it were me.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 14, 2012)

My farrier clipped the ends off Maggie's horns for me.  They were sharp.  He used a horse nipper and took off about an inch.  One bled a tiny bit, put some blood stop powder on it.  Unlike cattle, goats have blood supply almost to the ends of the horns.

No problems.

donnaBelle


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 14, 2012)

In our 4H county, the Boers can be shown with tennis balls on the tips of their horns, or cut off pieces of garden hose. They don't have to tip them, as in cut the tips off. But for some of the goats we have bought that had horns, my son in law cut off a short piece from the end, and then filed it smooth with sand paper.


----------



## elevan (Apr 14, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> I would just use a rasp and file down the points if it were me.


x2


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 14, 2012)

We use a bolt cutters and cut off enough that the tip of the horn is about as big around as your pinky when you are done, often times you can kind of see a line where it just looks right to cut it at that point. It is normally about an inch you cut off, maybe a little less.  Then if you want you can sand it off, we don't.  We have to do all the wethers that we sell for the kids.


----------



## currycomb (Apr 14, 2012)

my vet warned us not to use cattle dehorners on goats. the horns may crack all the way down to the skull. i would use a dremel tool with a cutting blade, then file if necessary


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 15, 2012)

I use extra short bicycle handle bar grips screwed onto the horns.  If you really screw them on tightly they stay on.  They are soft and flexible and very safe.


----------

